# help!!



## Josh (Jun 15, 2004)

hi everyone. i'm having a real hard time finding some good sites for Jujitsu gis. i'm getting another one soon, but i can't NOT find a crappy site on Jujitsu gear. what are some good sites? thanks.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you looking for Brazilian Jiu-jitsu Gis? or Japanese Jujutsu gis? or maybe Judo....anyway here is a few companies I have purchased from:

Hsujudo.com - current Aiki Gi. so very strong.

martialartssupermarket.com - I buy everything from them. cheap, too.

Grapplergear.com - They have a ton of good stuff.

Kikskin gis - Good looking BJJ gis

Hope you find what you are looking for.

-KD elliott


----------



## Josh (Jun 16, 2004)

hey Shogun. thanks alot. well, i'm looking for a gi, blue, not a competitive bjj one, but it's still thick, has the Embroydere, we're a Japanese school, but yea. thanks. IF, that's IF, you know of anymore or come across anymore sites, it would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2004)

If your a Japanese school, then I definitely reccommend the Hsu Judogi. I believe they have blue, and they are pretty inexpensive. I think the double weave (awesome) run about 75 dollars. its a good deal. I have a double weave bleached white I use for Aikijutsu. My style of Aiki uses the gi a lot for control. its tighter than most Aiki schools, and contain some grappling. well good luck!


----------



## auxprix (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll second that promotion for the HSU gear. I currently use one for training, and it is solid.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2004)

> and it is solid.


Very Solid! when you first where it, before its washing, it is SSSOOOOO stiff. after about 2 months of wearing it is very flexible, yet still strong as ever. I have had mine for 2 years, training in it at least once weekly, and it has no signs of stopping.


----------

